# hardcore pics



## LiL Swole (Aug 25, 2004)

yo im new here and i gots pics to post, i was on another bord before but those playas was all jelous and shit. here are some pics i took at ma crib. me and the boyz always be liftin

LilSwole A.K.A The Real Deal


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 25, 2004)

LiL Swole said:
			
		

> yo im new here and i gots pics to post, i was on another bord before but those playas was all jelous and shit. here are some pics i took at ma crib. me and the boyz always be liftin
> 
> LilSwole A.K.A The Real Deal


 Kickin some ass my brother..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome to IM

Shorten your signature damn.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 25, 2004)

LilSwole A.K.A The Real Deal

MassBuilder
weight:212(8/22/04)
arms.18.8
chest:48
legs:28
calves:18
bf%11
                                                                                                                                                                              >                                                                                      You don't look that big in the photo's ??


----------



## Sweep14 (Aug 25, 2004)

LMAO!  If you weigh 212 I'll eat myself.  You don't look 15, much less going into college.  I don't see any tattoos, and your arms definatly aren't 18 inches, maybe 12.  No one wanted you at the bodybuilding.com forums, please don't come here with all your BS either.

Oh, and I'm being harsh b/c this guy was at total dickhead over at the bodybuilding.com forums, and he would never post pics to prove he was big, like he claimed.  Now we know the truth.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 25, 2004)

Just another punk wanna-be thug who will amount to nothing in his life except lying deceipt and drugs.


----------



## Weight39 (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome. Like "premier" said, shorten your sig


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 25, 2004)

lmao @ 18 inch arms. i have seen bigger guns on feed the children commercials.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> lmao @ 18 inch arms. i have seen bigger guns on feed the children commercials.


Looks like the real Feed the children advocate      THink I can bench em?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2004)

LiL Swole welcome to IM! 


weight:212(8/22/04)
arms.18.8
chest:48
legs:28
calves:18
bf%11

*I assume that these are your goals?*


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> weight:212(8/22/04)
> arms.18.8
> chest:48
> legs:28
> ...


 

yes, he wants to accomplish them by tomorrow too!


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 25, 2004)

Those are 18" arms???

Can I borrow your measuring tape? There's something I want to measure with it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2004)

Lilswole ... dude ... you're a hunk. you seeing any other guys rt now?


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome. Dam this pic kills me...No way in hell he's 200+lbs, more like 100.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 25, 2004)

what the fuck are you talking about "PLAYA" ??? the find would blow you away, i usually respect people how they look like because i know they are trying, but you ?????? who the fuck would be jelous at that??? 

 im sorry, im jsut havin a bad day, but please i think you need lots more to learn, there are no muscles only bones and skin... wha tthe hell are you talking about?????????????


lol you look like you got out of one of those concetration camps, hehehhe 

sorry again hehehhe, i just gota make fun of poeple all the time, aii fooo ???

good luck with lifting man, and welcome hope you learn a lot and eat even more


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 25, 2004)

i meant the WIND not the FIND


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2004)

This dude was at the other board I am at, and all I have to say is.. this is only the beginning to his lieing, poking fun at, etc. type posts.

goodluck.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 25, 2004)

heheh, ok then im not sorry i feel good about making fun, this is a joke, hehehehehhe
 i mean common sending pictures like that and caling them hardcore??? all i have to say is concentration camp (or crack) hehe, grow up man


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 25, 2004)

hey, is that your 60 inch big screen plasma in that  ab picture up there  dawg???


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 25, 2004)

oh man peple are gona start hating me even more here, i better go to sleep, good night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Looks like the real Feed the children advocate      THink I can bench em?



Damn that is some funny shhhtuff!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LiL Swole welcome to IM!
> 
> 
> weight:212(8/22/04)
> ...



maybe he measured them in mm??


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Lil Tiny Swole, i think you accidently added an extra digit to all of your measurements. Learn to type. Listen Pinnochio if those things are 18" then i have 600" arms. If you added 16" to your arms, they still wouldn't be 18. This is a fitness forum, not a compulsive liars unite board. And in keeping with your style, ill end by saying Please stick around and tell us your routine and diet because were interested!!!


----------



## LiL Swole (Aug 26, 2004)

why you playas gotta hate on me and shit. eveywhere I go its the same story, you guys are jelos, im in college and everybodys askin me how to get as big as i am. I grew up in the ghetto and i worked hard t be where im now. respect ya'll.


LilSwole A.K.A The Real Deal


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2004)

LiL Swole said:
			
		

> eveywhere I go its the same story, you guys are jelos



you might want to think about this one.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LiL Swole welcome to IM!
> 
> 
> weight:212(8/22/04)
> ...


Enough said    LMAO


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 26, 2004)

Swole, playaz be hatin because youz be lyin. Do you expect us to take you serious in any way when you post those pictures and then tell us you weigh in excess of 200 lbs. and have 18" arms? Your a damn joke, so go ahead and post your true stats if you want people to stop laughing at you. Way to oil up for the pictures, they really bring out your definition


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2004)

What a damn joke. My 7 yr old son is bigger


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Jelos 

I hope they teach you the english language while your in college.  

You wonder why everyone is hating, well that would be because of your attitude.  Coming into a forum and acting you are all that is a bad way to make friends.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 26, 2004)

He obviously wants this kind of attention.  He can't possibly think anyone would really believe his bs. I expect many similar threads from "The Real Deal."

I say we stop encouraging him & let him rant on.  He'll move to another board - or at least grow up- when he doesn't get it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2004)

Sort of reminds me of Jonwell.... At least Jonwell's stories were entertaining.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 26, 2004)

hehehehhehehe, what a fucking retard, but i think he is just trying to bs us and make a joke here, either he is crazy or he is fucking with us, what an idiot, look at his stomache?????
you dont even have a 6pack you look like you have a super metabo and you eat cheeseburgers a lot...
 there is not bodybuilder in you only a stupid idiot, you "JELOS" now ?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 26, 2004)

GUYS
he's just kidding
i cant believe you think he's being serious

look at his 2nd post, he's just being funny

hehe


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 26, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> GUYS
> he's just kidding
> i cant believe you think he's being serious
> 
> ...


I don't get it...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2004)

His IP doesn't match up with asspun so it is not him ... but this dude does show some potrential.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope he stays...compared to him, I'm HUGE


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2004)

The funny thing is, he actually isn't joking whatsoever.  He's at this other board I go to but left due to people making fun of him.

I hope he stays but just realizes that people don't want to put up with that bullshit.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 27, 2004)

oh my god what a retard holly shit taht like the 5 time im saying it, waht an idiot........... he must be "TRIPIN" up in that SHIIIIII


----------



## JTRACING (Aug 27, 2004)

18.8 inch arms? maybe you mean your waste is 18.8 inches


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 27, 2004)

I think he means lengthwise.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think he means lengthwise.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 27, 2004)

heheh good one........ what an idiot he must be joking with us


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 27, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

>


What's next, steve urkle?


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 27, 2004)

hahahahaha theirs no way we can take this guy seriously!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 27, 2004)

All I know is that the kid who started this forum hasn't been typing but everyone else has. If he's trying to get a rise out of you he's really good.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 27, 2004)

"Lilswole ... dude ... you're a hunk. you seeing any other guys rt now?'"

 LOL

 That's awesome.


 I am by no means musclebound so I am not one to talk, but there are guys on this board who would break you in half with one arm.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> All I know is that the kid who started this forum hasn't been typing but everyone else has. If he's trying to get a rise out of you he's really good.


See ... we used to have this guy running around posing as a flaming fag to make us all laugh.  He was a funny hetro dude with a fast wit.  I asked Prince to check this guy's IP out to see if this is in fact Asspuncture.  The IP add'y doesn't match.  So this is prob' just some mental malfunction looking for some kinda attention ... even if it is negative.

Well ... he got his 15 min's here.

See ya in the ass level thread shutupntra1n ... I hope!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 28, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> See ... we used to have this guy running around posing as a flaming fag to make us all laugh. He was a funny hetro dude with a fast wit. I asked Prince to check this guy's IP out to see if this is in fact Asspuncture. The IP add'y doesn't match. So this is prob' just some mental malfunction looking for some kinda attention ... even if it is negative.
> 
> Well ... he got his 15 min's here.
> 
> See ya in the ass level thread shutupntra1n ... I hope!


----------



## sportytahoe (Sep 12, 2004)

my forearms are bigger than his biceps...and i'm a female....
anyway--I am a new "legit" member...registered a while back, but it's time to get serious with my training AND posting...ha
Straten


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

I beleeve you lil swole. youre all dat dawg and sume. theze peeps are all haters just lik u saed.  (hope I'm writing this stupid enough so he will understand).  They are all jelous of me two.  yo dawg wee shuld go dew sume drive bies on dese bitchs and lern them sume shit the hard weigh.  That is the onle wa u kan get thru two sume peeps ya!  Keep pumpen yo thugged out hard hitten mo fo.  Word dawg.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 12, 2004)

I think his legs are bigger than your's firestorm


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Fuq dawg whi all the hate bro. Yo man yo just jelos.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 12, 2004)

damn straight, wish my legs look'd like noodles 2 dawg.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

aw man dawg your getten a drive bie. where is that skinny...ummmm I mean JACKED Lil shit dude at when ya need a trigger bitch


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think his legs are bigger than your's firestorm


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 12, 2004)

Bring it on, noodle legs


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 12, 2004)

I could take em!?!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

I just responded to the post in my album area Luke.  Legs are lagging as many here know, due to a major back injury I suffered in 1989.  There are several excercises that I just can not perform.  Squats are among them.  Presses as well, bentover rows over 225ish and anything that causes any lower back strain.  I know the legs are lagging but there is little I can do about it.  Have to know a little history to understand.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 12, 2004)

yep.. Constructive critisizm Firestorm. Learn to love it. You need to hear it. Quit complaining.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 12, 2004)

The only people on IM that should be giving critisism freely are qualified people such as Prince, Mudge or Jodi. I would assume all others should be asked for it first before being advice whores. But that's just MO.


----------



## GSXR750 (Sep 12, 2004)

I usually lurk around, but I got to post on this one...can't resist HA,  when is the last time you ate? I even think he's lying about his BF 11%, thats way too high.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 12, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> my forearms are bigger than his biceps...and i'm a female....
> anyway--I am a new "legit" member...registered a while back, but it's time to get serious with my training AND posting...ha
> Straten



Hey Straten,
You need to start a new member thread introducing yourself so I can welcome you here  
Matt


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey  shutupntrain is this a new pic of you ? If so I like what you've done with your hair...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 13, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Those are 18" arms???
> 
> Can I borrow your measuring tape? There's something I want to measure with it.


----------



## fizox (Sep 13, 2004)

This is obviously a joke registration, there is no way this guy can be serious about the pics and stats.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> The only people on IM that should be giving critisism freely are qualified people such as Prince, Mudge or Jodi. I would assume all others should be asked for it first before being advice whores. But that's just MO.



Well I think there are many qualified on here Shutup...Many.  I also agree Criticism should be requested not just blurted out of nowhere as above.  
(oh and don't bring up my incident ...my situation was in retalitaion to something else).  
***************
Lastly, if your going to criticise someone elses physic, be sure your physic is better then theirs before you open your mouth.  I mean really this kid is like 140 pounds and he is giving me criticism?  That is rather funny actually.  I can't get too mad because he is correct.  My legs "were" lagging in those photos and I HAVE asked for honest criticism in the past regarding other photos.   He should sought those out and go to town blasting me.   
In regards to those pics in my album they were for an online contest we had here last year.  Those pics were manditory for everyone in the compitition and as I stated originally, I knew my weaknesses and those weaknesses were and are being delt with. legs were one of them.   peace
peace


----------



## firestorm (Sep 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> damn straight, wish my legs look'd like noodles 2 dawg.



Oh and Luke??? Looking at your photos and assuming your somewhat proportonate (ie: Angel hair pasta arms    )  , I have a very strong feeling your legs DO look like noodles.        
Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 17, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Oh and Luke??? Looking at your photos and assuming your somewhat proportonate (ie: Angel hair pasta arms    )  , I have a very strong feeling your legs DO look like noodles.
> Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 17, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Well I think there are many qualified on here Shutup...Many. I also agree Criticism should be requested not just blurted out of nowhere as above.
> (oh and don't bring up my incident ...my situation was in retalitaion to something else).
> ***************
> Lastly, if your going to criticise someone elses physic, be sure your physic is better then theirs before you open your mouth. I mean really this kid is like 140 pounds and he is giving me criticism? That is rather funny actually. I can't get too mad because he is correct. My legs "were" lagging in those photos and I HAVE asked for honest criticism in the past regarding other photos. He should sought those out and go to town blasting me.
> ...


Why is it that everytime someone makes a comment in a thread you assume it is posted at you??? You are the most immature 42 or however old you are that I have ever encountered. You still say Peace? My kid cousins say that with their pants half down in their thug way... BTW... I rather say less than more about your comment on Luke's physique, which you didn't even spell close to correct. I will be bold enough to comment on your picture since all you do is rip on everyone and coming from a woman you have absolutely NO ASS!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 17, 2004)

OH, and my afterthought is that I was looking over quite a few of your posts to see if you had anything nice to say to anyone and I don't think you have had one post gramatically 100% correct or a thoroughly intelligent comment on IM to date.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 17, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Hey shutupntrain is this a new pic of you ? If so I like what you've done with your hair...


It's Chyna hun.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh and one more thing Firestorm, I was nice enough in my pm and all you replied with was who you knew... all about the bb you use to lift with... I don't care. Why do you continuously post that crap to everyone??? I could see if I asked you and was interested.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 17, 2004)

damn baby ... dont forget to spit back whats left of his nuts when you're done with em.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 17, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> damn baby ... dont forget to spit back whats left of his nuts when you're done with em.


LOL ... The only person I see running around fighting with everyone is this guy.  I just don't get it. Everyone else for the most part gets along. He has a comment for everyone.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> LOL ... The only person I see running around fighting with everyone is this guy.  I just don't get it. Everyone else for the most part gets along. He has a comment for everyone.



you go girl!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh boy, let me get my popcorn, this is gonna be good...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I beleeve you lil swole. youre all dat dawg and sume. theze peeps are all haters just lik u saed.  (hope I'm writing this stupid enough so he will understand).  They are all jelous of me two.  yo dawg wee shuld go dew sume drive bies on dese bitchs and lern them sume shit the hard weigh.  That is the onle wa u kan get thru two sume peeps ya!  Keep pumpen yo thugged out hard hitten mo fo.  Word dawg.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 17, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Oh and Luke??? Looking at your photos and assuming your somewhat proportonate (ie: Angel hair pasta arms  ) , I have a very strong feeling your legs DO look like noodles.
> Have a wonderful day!!!


 
My comments were also a retaliation.  You can obviously dish it out, but not take it either 

I've got $10 that says my legs are larger than yours, even with my angel hair arms, and proportionate body.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My comments were also a retaliation. You can obviously dish it out, but not take it either
> 
> I've got $10 that says my legs are larger than yours, even with my angel hair arms, and proportionate body.


 
I bet my next paycheck mine are bigger


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

I dig LilSwole's style.  
Can we kick Firestorm out and replace him with this kid?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

LMAO!

this guy made two posts and this thread is still going!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> this guy made two posts and this thread is still going!!!


 
LOL... I think I posted this same sorta comment a few weeks ago. And here I am back reposting. Not only is this thread basically about "_NOTHING" _but it's still going and not even on the original topic anymore.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> "_NOTHING" _


Kinda like the Seinfeld show... speaking about seinfelf, GOD DAMNyou are sexy Lis.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Kinda like the Seinfeld show... speaking about seinfelf, GOD DAMNyou are sexy Lis.


Contributing mutual feelings doll.    U r my favorite


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My comments were also a retaliation.  You can obviously dish it out, but not take it either
> 
> I've got $10 that says my legs are larger than yours, even with my angel hair arms, and proportionate body.


Retaliation for what may I ask?  My 1st post came on the previous page.  I never made any reference to you until after your leg comparison to me and the thread starter.  I even played along with it in a jokingly manner.  You continued your little digs.  I even went as far as to explain my situation which I don't owe you and you Continued your lame comments.  Until this post I kept it friendly but of course felt  compelled to point out at least one of your weaknesses and followed it with a smile.  So that's all I have to say to you.  I'm still not mad at you for pointing out my faults. That is cool and like I stated I actually agree with you but your comment came out of nowhere.  I thought it was all in good fun. I apparently was mistaken.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I dig LilSwole's style.
> Can we kick Firestorm out and replace him with this kid?



Max, between the 2 of you, your still outweighed.  Get more help and come back and kick me out.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I bet my next paycheck mine are bigger



Put the money up.  post a pic with Tape measure and be sure to have the date there as proof.  Be sure we can all see it's really you and I'll be glad to do the same.      PS. I don't accept checks.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Why is it that everytime someone makes a comment in a thread you assume it is posted at you???
> 
> Well let's look at this a little closer you dimwit by looking at my 1st post and then what followed.  You may be a little slow taking your "situation" which I won't even touch here but I'll lay this out for you.
> My 1st post:
> ...



NOw do you really want to go there as well?  Are you hinting that maybe I should take a look at your pics and find flaws as well?    
I've seen them and all I'm going to say is you is,,, you shouldn't be making comments about me.  I'll leave it at that.  
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 18, 2004)

This is getting ugly.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 18, 2004)

I think it's time for an IM group hug


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

Df your a pisser.    How you doing stranger? Haven't seen you around in some time.   Your biased, you look back and see where I started this crap.
I didn't have a problem with Luke character nor do I want one. I don't know where I said anything derrogitory to him to constitue his so called "constructive criticism" in the form of digs.  Please find it and point it out to me.  If I'm wrong, I'll applologize to him.  Thanks in advance bud.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Fire, what's up buddy?

All right, I know my pics suck so no comments from anyone!! LOL


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

Rock old man, your progress is exceptional so don't sweat what the newbies may have to say.  All is good with me Rock.  Work is keeping me hopping but in a good way. Family is doing great and kids are back in school and already doing exceptional.  I'm very proud of them both.  How is your family buddy?


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 18, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Df your a pisser.    How you doing stranger? Haven't seen you around in some time.   Your biased, you look back and see where I started this crap.
> I didn't have a problem with Luke character nor do I want one. I don't know where I said anything derrogitory to him to constitue his so called "constructive criticism" in the form of digs.  Please find it and point it out to me.  If I'm wrong, I'll applologize to him.  Thanks in advance bud.




I'm well my friend. I pray all is well with you and your family. 
How are you doing?

I just want ALL to get along brother, 
don't care who or what started what when? 

Btw, Luke and shutupntra1n, Fire is ....
Fire, shutupntra1n and Luke are


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> NOw do you really want to go there as well? Are you hinting that maybe I should take a look at your pics and find flaws as well?
> I've seen them and all I'm going to say is you is,,, you shouldn't be making comments about me. I'll leave it at that.
> Have a wonderful day.


 
I put you up to everything you've got to comment on my picture's buddy. You are so serious and get so angry in these threads when everyone else is laughing about this stuff. Oh and I repeat... Go ahead and comment on my photos. You would be the one looking like a fool... Trust me. You can post your lame ass comments right after all the other compliments there buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Rock old man, your progress is exceptional so don't sweat what the newbies may have to say.  All is good with me Rock.  Work is keeping me hopping but in a good way. Family is doing great and kids are back in school and already doing exceptional.  I'm very proud of them both.  How is your family buddy?


Good to hear things are going well and it's nice to see you posting here again! Are you going to start a journal? My family is doing fine too, new job here and looking for a new car. Other than that things are great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> I'm well my friend. I pray all is well with you and your family.
> How are you doing?
> 
> I just want ALL to get along brother,
> ...



Yeah, I'm cool, Fire is cool, shutupntra1n is cool, luke is cool. The only bastard here is *DFINEST*! Man that guy is soooo annoying and arrogant! What a jackass!!! 






















































J/K


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey ROCK, glad to hear all is well with you and your family
AND Firestorm calls me a "pisser"


----------



## Pepper (Sep 18, 2004)

I hope he plays some basketball in college. If his measurements are right, based on those photos, he's about 12 feet tall.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> I'm well my friend. I pray all is well with you and your family.
> How are you doing?
> 
> I just want ALL to get along brother,
> ...



hahaha  hey bud,, ever think of running for politics????  I hear there is an opening for President shortly!!!  Your response was great.lol  
I'm doing really well D. Training back on track after a summer spent on the kids.  I don't resent a moment of it either.  I look foward to having that off time with them.  Now back in school it's back to the grind.  Maybe I can even get my 2nd grader to teach me to spell better as it was pointed out that I suck at it. hahaha  
How has your summer been?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

Pisser = a good thing DF.  one who makes ya laugh till ya piss yer self.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 18, 2004)

Firestorm, 

If I'm correct Lis wasn't commenting on your mocking of me or lil'swole in this thread, _although you do sound like a complete fruitcake saying dummy 15 times in a row._. I think her and I are bitter towards you about the way you treated Premeir in *several* of his gallery photos.

I'm not going to speak for shutupntrain but I just I have this intolerance towards worthless a$$holes, and when I saw your post in this thread I was just overwhelmed with a general feeling of complete disgust. 

I posted on impulse. The rest is history.  



> **** OK dummy look directly above this sentence. Do you see my name? Here I'll spell it out for you. "firestorm". With this said, I think it is very clear as are Lukes posts that followed directed "directly" towards me. See it dummy? Now go back and read his little digs and how I responded in a kind manner througout only to meet with more of his negativity. Go look dummy.
> **************************************


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

And now for something new and different... Where is LIL'swole... He was pretty funny


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Firestorm,
> 
> If I'm correct Lis wasn't commenting on your mocking of me or lil'swole in this thread, _although you do sound like a complete fruitcake saying dummy 15 times in a row._. I think her and I are bitter towards you about the way you treated Premeir in *several* of his gallery photos.
> 
> ...



Well you want to know something Luke.  Premier can take care of himself and has clearly done just that. He didn't need you to come to his defense.  I think Premeir and I are cool with one another now so your attack on me was unjustified...at least in here.  I could have seen you coming to his defense if you felt he needed it in that thread.  Regarding his PICTURES what you fail to realize is what initiated my respones towards him.  He made personnel comments about my photos prior to that in a thread.  It's a double edge sword buddy, it cuts both ways.   But it's important for you and EVERYONE to know,  I DID NOT MAKE THE 1ST PERSONNEL ATTACK with PreMier.  I defended myself.  YOu don't like it? Too fucking bad.

As for your gal pal, I'm not going to repeat myself.  She make a dumbass remark that made absolutely NO sense.  "what makes me think what was said was about me"  Talk about someone talking out of their ass!!!  OK!!!  Now just drop it and move on.  You don't like me, she doesn't like me I really don't give a shit.   That is your right so just ignore me.  We'll all get along much better that way.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

How ABOUT THOSE METSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 18, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I defended myself. YOu don't like it? Too fucking bad.
> 
> .


I didn't stick up for anybody.  Please tell me how "defending oneself" is related to posting mean rediculus comments on multiple pics in his gallery 

You defended yourself like a WWE wrestler huh?  Is that how jake the snake roberts would react in your situation?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Bring back Lil Swole!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2004)

LiL Swole said:
			
		

> yo im new here and i gots pics to post, i was on another bord before but those playas was all jelous and shit. here are some pics i took at ma crib. me and the boyz always be liftin
> 
> LilSwole A.K.A The Real Deal



Pretending not to see the measurments but foundation wise, you've got a great structure.  You have like a Bruce Lee Build which is cool.  

So, less workout with the mouth and keep feeding it with food.  Try this:  Input rather than output!

Workout hard, continue to feed and you'll look awesome.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I didn't stick up for anybody.     You just said above that your remarks towards me were in direct result of how I treated Premeir:
> "I think her and I are bitter towards you about the way you treated Premeir in several of his gallery photos."
> 
> Sticking up for..Defending him...retaliating on behalf of....   However you phrase it, you came at me because of something totally unrelated to how I treated or spoke to you.  I never showed you any disrespect in the past nor do I EVER without being provolked.
> ...


    OK that was fucking funny.  touche'  Very funny in fact.    

Well JTSnake is actually a drug addict today but I suppose your analogy of me would be correct.   Yea I suppose I would be considered a "heel" SOMETIMES expecially when you don't know the whole story.


*****
last point regarding Premeir,   since that fateful event, we have since talked in a very respectful manner to one another.  I believe that it is over unless someone decides to bring it up again.  I don't see that happening though because believe it or not, I don't come here looking for trouble.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Pretending not to see the measurments but foundation wise, you've got a great structure.  You have like a Bruce Lee Build which is cool.
> 
> So, less workout with the mouth and keep feeding it with food.  Try this:  Input rather than output!
> 
> Workout hard, continue to feed and you'll look awesome.



Hey Dave, how is the homefront? Everything in tact when you got back?  I was thinking about you as well as some other friends in the Fla. area.  I'm assuming you missed the worst the storm had to offer?  

btw, the guy your talking to hasn't been in this thread since the day he started it. hahahaha   Your speaking to an enigma!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> How ABOUT THOSE METSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



I believe they are in the basement.  They are horrible and I'm allowed to say that. I'm a Mets fan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

> firestorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> > , I don't come here looking for trouble.


It's true! But trouble always seems to find him... LOL


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Trying to create a segway to move off  . I don't watch baseball but I was trying. 

How about those KNICKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

so do you watch basketball?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I believe they are in the basement. They are horrible and I'm allowed to say that. I'm a Mets fan.


Ps... I live too close for comfort if you must know.  JK


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> so do you watch basketball?


Actually boxing if I can... But it would be dumb to say "How bout Tyson" not to mention that's a question bearing a thread all it's own


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Trying to create a segway to move off  . I don't watch baseball but I was trying.
> 
> And I responded honestly.  the mets are in the "basement" which means last place.  And just in case you were a Mets fan and I was saying they were horrible, I wanted it on record that I'm a Mets fan.
> 
> How about those KNICKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss



I have no Idea, I don't watch water polo.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Rock, 
I'm in love with your avi <3


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

Damnit Rock why didn't you give me a heads up that the Knicks were Basketball!!!!  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 18, 2004)

Rock, your comp is coming up soon right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Rock,
> I'm in love with your avi <3


The one I just put up? I'm in love with it too, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Rock, your comp is coming up soon right?


Actually in May, I'm still bulking kinda  Then Gopro will do my diet and training 16 weeks out.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 18, 2004)

Good luck Rock!  

 Sent you a PM firestorm.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

*Firestorm*

WHERE, did I make a negative comment/personal attack about your photo?  Please show me the post, I am just curious thanks.


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Hey Dave, how is the homefront? Everything in tact when you got back?  I was thinking about you as well as some other friends in the Fla. area.  I'm assuming you missed the worst the storm had to offer?
> 
> btw, the guy your talking to hasn't been in this thread since the day he started it. hahahaha   Your speaking to an enigma!!!



I couldn't believe that I missed all this stuff before my post to the orginator.  I read the first page and then, I was looking for my comments and .... pages and pages of zzzZZZZzzZZZzzzz!

Holy Crap!!!  Trouble does find you, doesn't! it!    To lay the record down to anyone else who cares to read or notice but Firestorm I don't believe has ever had problems with anyone on the board but started with Big Balla and almost Striking Cobra.   See, I can't even remember when the guy has had verbage exchanges of shots taken at anyone.  Then, I read about Premier.  I do know of the community that evolves or is friendly with Firestorm and their all one helluva group of guys/gals.  Gopro, Tank, Riss, J'bo, Burner, Rock and myself along with many others.  So, again, Firestorm is a nice person and I've had the privilege to speak to him several of times over the phone as well.    Oh well, I know this is all based on a difference of opinions and tempers flare for various reasons but he's been good in my book.  This is just my two cents.

Hey Firestorm, weren't you the one that after the 9/11 verbal onslaughts that we took on against these Anti-American's, you created a  healthy competition where the group did their before and after pictures and we all witnessed their progressions?  I thought that was pretty cool.  It was like the turn of a new board.  Away from sillyness and back to Bodybuilding.  Even though I didn't partake in the competition but I did appreciate your successful efforts bc/ everybody did so well!

  

Oh yeah, I didn't even answer your questions!    I did miss the whole storm!!!    But I see that Ivan ripped through the east coast!   Thanks for thinking about me though!  

Yeah, as for that guy, well, enigma or not... he'll probably be back.


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, I swore I didn't have time for the board but I did get back from a business meeting and the studio!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

David, I understand..  Infact if you look at firestorms online comp journal, you would see that loooong ago I provided support/questions/and words of encouragement.  I have no idea why he 'bashed' on my physique, as I never bashed his.  Not once.  To each their own, doesnt matter anymore.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Max, between the 2 of you, your still outweighed.  Get more help and come back and kick me out.


Well, my friend, your head probably outweighs me too, but that doesn't mean it's not full of hot air.


----------



## sabre81 (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 24, 2004)

How did i miss this one ?? 

As soon as i opened this thread, i was laughing my a$$ off    

Thx for the harcore pics


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *Firestorm*
> 
> WHERE, did I make a negative comment/personal attack about your photo?  Please show me the post, I am just curious thanks.



You made comment about the way I was dressed and for no reason just started in on me.  Let's just let it die!!  Why start this up again?? Since that crap all went down, we have talked together like adults. Let's just keep it that way and not let them drag it all up again!  OK ?  I appologize for my insensitivity.  So now that I appologized can it please let it die?  Thanks.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I couldn't believe that I missed all this stuff before my post to the orginator.  I read the first page and then, I was looking for my comments and .... pages and pages of zzzZZZZzzZZZzzzz!
> 
> Holy Crap!!!  Trouble does find you, doesn't! it!    To lay the record down to anyone else who cares to read or notice but Firestorm I don't believe has ever had problems with anyone on the board but started with Big Balla and almost Striking Cobra.   See, I can't even remember when the guy has had verbage exchanges of shots taken at anyone.  Then, I read about Premier.  I do know of the community that evolves or is friendly with Firestorm and their all one helluva group of guys/gals.  Gopro, Tank, Riss, J'bo, Burner, Rock and myself along with many others.  So, again, Firestorm is a nice person and I've had the privilege to speak to him several of times over the phone as well.    Oh well, I know this is all based on a difference of opinions and tempers flare for various reasons but he's been good in my book.  This is just my two cents.
> 
> ...


Maybe so Dave but who cares.  He was amusing.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, sorry.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

no need to say sorry bro.  Your a good guy and I honestly never had a problem with you prior to that fateful day.  (we all have bad days).  Regardless. I amended my posts in your gallery out of respect for you.  Hopefully we can get along (I don't expect you to like me but just get along)  expecially since you and I have a very good mutual friend who is a prick himself....GR8!! (That was a joke).


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

Yea, no hard feelings.  I dont dis-like you or anything.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

Sure ya do and that is cool. You have a right to dislike me. I re-read what I wrote and I totally OVER reacted. I went way to far and broke my own damn rules.  I respect those that have the guts and dedication to put the time in the Gym and I have always looked at those guys as my "brother of the Iron".  You work hard and it shows and I totally disrespected you for making fun of my outfit and some comments but nothing you said deserved that assault.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

I still dont dis-like you Brian.  I remember PM'ing you about where to find a cool superman shirt, talking to you in your journal.  It pissed me off at first, but I was more confused.. I guess you didnt remember who I was, I dont know.  I dont dis-like you though.  You have shown that your a mature adult, and I have no ill feelings towards you.  Seriously.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

Actually now that you mentioned it I do remember the email.  Great now ya made me feel even worse for what I've said to you.  Well I'm glad your not holding any ill feeling towards me Pre and I'm glad it's all over.  I deleted as many of the negaitive posts I could find that I said bad things about you.  If you come across anymore let me know and I'll delete those as well.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

Dont worry about it, seriously lol  Shit happens, and we are big enough people to rise above it all.  Look forward to chatting with ya later on man.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

yea your certainly "big" enough Pre.  oh and while I have your attenntion, I started that M1T that we were talking about in another thread. I've noticed I'm having one big problem.  Constant headaches. Now I can't swear it's from the M1T because I've raised the intensity levels a few notches. I have a history of lower back problems so headaches can be attributed to the added resistance but I just don't know.  Question really comes down to this.  Have you heard any complaints of massive headaches as a side effect of M1T??


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

I havent used it, so dont know.  But here in the FAQ it says that headaches can be a common side. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=547340&postcount=3

It says they are mild in there though.  How is your sleep?  I havent been sleeping well, and have been getting migranes.  If your lacking on sleep, and coupled with the sides I would bet thats the problem.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I haven't used it, so don't know.  But here in the FAQ it says that headaches can be a common side. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=547340&postcount=3
> 
> It says they are mild in there though.  How is your sleep?  I havent been sleeping well, and have been getting migranes.  If your lacking on sleep, and coupled with the sides I would bet thats the problem.



Well in the FAQ it also says people have different levels of lethargy on the stuff and I'll tell ya.  It hits me like a jack hammer.  I'm not loosing a bit of sleep and yet I'm constantly battling migraines.  I suppose I'm really susceptible to all the sides this product has to offer.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 27, 2004)

I am on an M1T cycle right now at 25mg ED and i started getting the headaches at night and i started taking some goodys headache powder and they are gone now. They started about 3 days into my cycle and I took the headache powder for 5 days then stopped just to see what happened, and I haven't gotten them since, but I am also taking a bunch of other stuff to combat the sides. How far are you into your cycle and are you taking anything like ALA, B12 or anything like that?


----------



## RexStunnahH (Sep 27, 2004)

I have to agree with Jodi Making a grand entrance like that is riddiculous.Be cool man,You can learn alot from this forum,Lots of nice people in here with lots of information.Best of luck to ya man.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I am on an M1T cycle right now at 25mg ED and i started getting the headaches at night and i started taking some goodys headache powder and they are gone now. They started about 3 days into my cycle and I took the headache powder for 5 days then stopped just to see what happened, and I haven't gotten them since, but I am also taking a bunch of other stuff to combat the sides. How far are you into your cycle and are you taking anything like ALA, B12 or anything like that?



I'm just starting my second week.  lethargy is my worse enemy and of course the headaches although, over the past few days, the headaches have subsided. Not as frequent thank God.  As for what I'm taking with it, 4-AD as well as ephedrine, Aspirin,Caffeine for the lethargy.  All is going pretty well but even with that eac stack, I still have bouts with lethargy but not as bas as the 1st 4-5 days.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 2, 2004)

Premier and Storm your'e both a couple of class acts and it sucked to see you go south.  Good to see you two kiss and make up.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 2, 2004)

That was sweet  I like both of you, well now I do  and it's so nice to see everybody playing nice  There are correct times to be mean and fight but that's only if it involves some sort of make up sex. In this case that is forbidden


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

BC,, I think I can speak for Premier on this one occation by saying thank you and your compliment is heart felt.  Speaking only for myself now I made a mistake where it came to premier. I went to far with him and not only apoligized but deleted as many negative posts that I could find.  He was a bigger man for letting this all drop. Many people hold a grudge for quite sometime but he reminded me that we have had some good converations in the past and this was not worth loosing good converstions over and he was right.  he is a great guy and I'm glad we were able to move forward.  
Thank you once again!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That was sweet  I like both of you, well now I do  and it's so nice to see everybody playing nice  There are correct times to be mean and fight but that's only if it involves some sort of make up sex. In this case that is forbidden



Well I don't know about this Shutup....I think there is a plausible way to have this make up sex.  What if,,, I use YOU as my vessel of atonement and Pre uses ummmmm......BoneCrusher???  hahahahaha  (ok here comes WWIII) hahahaha


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 2, 2004)

All this fighting in these threads calls for a little smoochie-woochie


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

Shutup,, I want to start a War with you Now just so I could look forward to making up!!!! hehehehe


----------



## V Player (Oct 2, 2004)

Pre....FS..... you guys are tops in my book. Always have been, always will be. Its cool that we can all play in the same sand box now. You guys have shown a level of class that most people never will attain in a lifetime. I salute you both.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

Thank you MVP, I think very highly of you as well my new friend.  You and I have gotten along from day 1 like we had known each other our whole lifetime.  You have that type of personality. High fives to you for that.  ONe thing though, even though we're all playing in the same sandbox, I'll share my bucket but NOT my shovel. IT'S MINE MINE MINE...ALL MINE.  LOL


----------



## V Player (Oct 2, 2004)

I'll F5 you if I you dont share!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

Fuq...ok IF I have ta  but I won't like it.  cause its mine mine mine all mine.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't like to share my toys either


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 2, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Well I don't know about this Shutup....I think there is a plausible way to have this make up sex. What if,,, I use YOU as my vessel of atonement and Pre uses ummmmm......BoneCrusher??? hahahahaha (ok here comes WWIII) hahahaha


 You're more my type Storm ...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 2, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You're more my type Storm ...


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You're more my type Storm ...



Oh you SEXY bitch boy!!!!  hahahaha


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks for the sweet words ... ​


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

hahahaha  that was good BC.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 2, 2004)

I am just glad Asspuncture is not around anymore ... I would not have got away with that line of humor with out his "input".


----------



## V Player (Oct 2, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I am just glad Asspuncture is not around anymore ... I would not have got away with that line of humor with out his "input".


Actually, after that line, I bet he would have tried GIVE you his "input".


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 4, 2004)

LOL


I hope you guys realize this is obviously a joke.  

That dude looks like a stick of beef jerky.

ROFLMAO


----------

